# Greetings from Greenville NC



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

zombeek said:


> Hello to all.
> I just found this forum and have already learned a lot. I am a new beekeeper in eastern NC. I have 2 hives and have enjoyed this first year of learning about the intricacies of beekeeping.
> 
> I look forward to continuing to learn in this hobby and appreciate any advice that you can offer.


Welcome aboard. Great place for a beek to learn. I lived in Goldsboro for many years, been to greenville many times. Been in Florida since the military moved me here in 82.

Welcome to beesource and good luck with the bees!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from western NC


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## mmiikkee (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome from Georgia,

I used to live in Greenville and started keeping bees there. Now have ten hives and looking forward to spring. Hope your experiences are as pleasant as mine have been. 

Mike


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------



## Colby828 (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome, from Ayden, NC


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

never stop learning! welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

